# RV trailer plugs



## 105298 (Jun 19, 2007)

My newish Winnebago Itasca passed its MOT yesterday, so we're of to Thetford tomorrow night for a shakedown and test.

So with the vehicle fine, my thoughts turn to towing.

Is there a wiring standard for RV trailer plugs. Obviously I need to convert my existing wiring to UK spec plugs and I wondered If I could save myself a few minutes of fun with a Multimeter.

Cheers

Adrian


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi. You cant just tap into the existing USA wiring due to the sharing of the brake/indicator system used in USA.

Im afraid its a full wire into the new wiring going into the lights and possible the need for relays to prvent overloading of the wiring. Especially the brake lights.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Have a look at http://www.pj-trailers.com/plugs.cfm

Might help a bit

Regards

Lampie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I wanna know how the shakedown went!!??


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Adrian:

Have a look here you may find your wiring diagram:

http://www.winnebagoind.com/diagram/Wiring.htm

best regards
John


----------



## 105298 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Shakedown Results*

Sorry its been a while since I've been on the forums.

The shake down was great we all loved it... even the kids right up until the time driving home the middle pedal went to floor. Fortuantely this happend in a Tesco's fuel station, just as I was about to pull away. We'd arrived and the brakes smelt a bit hot, but getting back into the vehicle the pedal went to the floor. So we pulled away from the forecourt and waited on a side road for the low loader.

During the wait the pedal came back (we'd obviously boiled the fluid) and we managee to limp home. However the failed master cylinder and changed callipers which where damaged by the heat build up have left wallet quite a bit lighter.

Lets hope this weeks adventure goes better.

A


----------

